# south wales newbie



## valleysmale (Apr 5, 2013)

hi guys im pretty new to this site and i enjoy cleaning the car and the wifes,
ive been using megs paint cleaner,polish and carnuba wax on the cars, since 
joining here i have been picking up some tips, and products , im hoping to clay the wifes car this weekend ( mitubishi lancer ). the car is black and shines lovely
but ive noticed quite a few swirl marks on it, any advise given guys will be 
gratefully recieved. thanks


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome  from another south walian, there's shed loads of good advice here


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Aright butt


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome :wave::wave:... Loads of good advice on here and we're a friendly bunch to boot aswell.... steve


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome from Beddau. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to DW


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome from Pontypridd!!

Hope you have deep pockets as it's amazing how this detailing lark grabs hold of you!!

PS From a former Mitsubishi Evo owner, try some AutoGlym Super Resin Polish, you'll get some decent results even by hand!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

:wave:Welcome along

Lots of great advice and guides on this forum. There are also some good pro detailers in the south wales area who im sure could sort out those swirls for you if you dont fancy tackling them yourself.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Croeso from Pen-y-bont (Bridgend).


----------



## Eaglepete (Apr 9, 2012)

Denzle said:


> Croeso from Pen-y-bont (Bridgend).


 Whatever he said ... :lol:


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Where abouts are you in Pencoed Mate? I live about 100 yards from the legion.


----------



## valleysmale (Apr 5, 2013)

thanks for the welcome guys


----------

